# Rhizome cuttings.



## Curly79 (9/5/15)

Just digging up a few crowns for relocation. I have promised a few rhizome cuttings to others and need to know if cuttings need nodes to be successful. 
The crown is a first year and reasonably big but only has a few shoots on the top with nodes. Any help appreciated. Cheers


----------



## yum beer (9/5/15)

You need nodes for the cutting to grow.
The rhizome does not need to be big but does need nodes.
My first year crowns had 3-6 usable rhizomes on them.


----------



## Curly79 (9/5/15)

Thanks mate. So more or less the one in picture could be cut into three? 
Should I prune off all the long skinny roots or leave them on for replanting


----------



## yum beer (9/5/15)

I try and leave as many roots as possible on each cutting, the more roots the more chance of it taking, that's me theory anyway.
You've got some nice looking nodes on that crown.


----------



## Curly79 (9/5/15)

Yeah they are nice a healthy, just not enough to go round to everyone I promised. Bugger. Thanks heaps for the info yum. [emoji106]


----------



## Mardoo (9/5/15)

The big fat roots you see act mostly as nutrition stores. However rhizomes will grow perfectly well without them. There was little noticeable difference between rhizomes I've started with and without them. I'd guess there's probably a better guarantee of them getting going if they have a good root.


----------



## yum beer (9/5/15)

I was referring to the small cotton like root strands on the rhizome not the big fat more 'normal' sort of roots.


----------



## bjbear77 (9/5/15)

Mardoo said:


> there's probably a better guarantee of them getting going if they have a good root.


 i know how they feel...


----------



## Mardoo (10/5/15)

Really? I just want to stay in bed and watch movies


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/15)

When you get them, wrapp them in newspaper and put them in the fridge in the vegie crisper down the bottom for 6-8 weeks


----------



## kahlerisms (6/6/15)

Which bit are you referring to when you mention nodes?


----------



## Yob (6/6/15)

Purple buds


----------



## yum beer (7/6/15)

mmmm, purple buds


sorry,
wrong forum


----------



## hoppy2B (7/6/15)

Virtually every variety I have seen has white buds. Victoria and Dwarf Cluster are the only 2 that I would say really have purple buds, and the buds on the Dwarf Cluster have about twice as much colour as those on the Victoria. I wonder if they are related. :blink:


----------



## Ollie_44 (25/6/15)

Hi all, [SIZE=medium]I'm wanting to give hop growing a go in the Lockyer Valley Area in Qld and have a few question. What varieties are the most tolerant of SE Qld climate, and I’m wondering if anyone local has some hop rhizomes available and is willing to share some for a carton or two. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cheers[/SIZE]


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/15)

Purple, pink, white and green are all colors of nodes I've seen, after spending the last week digging up 8 varieties. White with pink is definitely the bulk of what I've seen. Green when that part of the rhizome has gotten exposed to the sun.


----------



## hoppy2B (11/7/15)

Dwarf Cluster with its very pink buds. This is a highly aromatic variety and differs from the ordinary Cluster.


----------



## Hpal (11/7/15)

Wow that looks frickin awesome!


----------

